# Not all computer repair shops are honest



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

As the title says I can relate to this story in many ways 

http://oregonbusinessreport.com/2009/12/pc-repair-shops-fail-hidden-tests-are-you-safe/

Just like someone that does not know cars or they don't have the time to maintain the car themselves, and have to rely on a mechanic and hope that he/she is honest.

When you do find one,  you hang on to him/her like glue and know that because they are good that when you do ring up to book your car in, you have to ring up a week before you want them to sort your car. 

Or believe a dentist in that he/she is telling the truth about how much work has to be done.

Its a pet peeve when you come across skilled people that are dishonest as they could be making tons of money because people actually come back to them knowing they will be treated honestly, and knowing that if it is going to cost a bit it's not because of shall we say tall tales, to put it politely.

If I come across that, I never go back to what ever business it is that had done that to me, where if they had treated me right and I knew enough to know that they had not pulled the wool over my eyes so to speak, I would keep going back and continue to do business with them even if it costs slightly more. the same goes for sales assistants in stores, if they are pretty crappy at their jobs and don't have a clue what customer service is about I wont go back there either.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The 3 Corporations listed by the report are three that I would not go to for computer repair anyway. Especially Geek Squad. I will on occasion buy from Staples, Office Depot or Best Buy, but won't trust my system to any of them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sure glad I can fix my own stuff.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I'm sure glad I can fix my own stuff.


Ditto

.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I figure that I have enough experience and other resources (hmmm right here in this forum !) to be able to deal with what ever comes up.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Just hand me a knife and i can fix anything lol


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I dealt with one several years ago
They were honest and didnt charge a dime
I was a newbie and had got several trojans
I went in to talk to them..rather than taking the pc and fixing it or doing a reformat....they gave me the links to some scanners,and said even after fixed they wouldnt trust a machine that has had several infections.
At the time i didnt even know how to make a new folder..i was pretty green,I said i dont know how to reformat.
Their advice was to learn the pc as its already messed up lol
So off i went and started cruising windows to learn all i could.
about 3 weeks later i got out my windows cd drivers cd etc and went after it.
They could have easily made money from me,but seemed more interested in me gaining a little experience with windows.


----------



## Hetzer (May 15, 2006)

Donna


> Just hand me a knife and i can fix anything lol


Yea just keep her away from a Stove. J/K 

Hetzer Out!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hetzer said:


> Donna
> 
> Yea just keep her away from a Stove. J/K
> 
> Hetzer Out!


6 posts 
you should be ashamed


----------

